# Replacing Fabric Dash Panels?



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just purchased a 2013 Cruze 2LT manual in Cyber Gray. Really enjoying the car, but I absolutely cannot STAND the black mesh fabric on the dash! Has anyone successfully switched it out for the panels in the LS? As well as being more functional, I prefer the two-tone look it gives. Thanks!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Expat1983 said:


> I just purchased a 2013 Cruze 2LT manual in Cyber Gray. Really enjoying the car, but I absolutely cannot STAND the black mesh fabric on the dash! Has anyone successfully switched it out for the panels in the LS? As well as being more functional, I prefer the two-tone look it gives. Thanks!


The trim on the dash is extremely easy to remove from your car to be re-upholstered or swapped with a similar piece. However replacing the trim on your doors is a much more difficult task.

My LS came with the two tone black/gray cloth seats with matching gray dash/door trim. Here is it re-upholstered:










In order to remove each of the three pieces do the following:

Left of steering wheel/HUD:
Open your driver door, grasp the side of the trim piece, and pull straight back to disengage the clip(s).

Right of steering wheel/HUD:
Use a trim removing tool to remove the U-shaped trim around your stereo/head unit. Then grasp the right side of the trim piece[should be fairly easy as there is an open side to fit your fingers into] and pull it straight back to disengage clip(s).

Passenger:
Open your glove box and remove the two screws located at the top of the opening. Then pull the piece up and towards you to remove.

Watch my video for a better look at the screws needed to be removed:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-media/12867-new-interior-has-arrived.html


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice write up & vid man, thanks!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> The trim on the dash is extremely easy to remove from your car to be re-upholstered or swapped with a similar piece. However replacing the trim on your doors is a much more difficult task.
> 
> My LS came with the two tone black/gray cloth seats with matching gray dash/door trim. Here is it re-upholstered:
> 
> ...


I love the way that looks


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Does the battery need unhooked to disable the airbag on the passenger side?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

My 2014 2LT is 9-weeks-old.

...and, for some reason, my dash panels are vinyl, rather than fabric.

The 2013 LTZ Cruze I rented before purchasing mine, had the fabric, though.

...and, I thought it rather unusual for GM to use fabric on a dash.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hopefully the redesigned models won't have the fabric on the dash-terrible idea, IMO


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

steve333 said:


> Hopefully the redesigned models won't have the fabric on the dash-terrible idea, IMO



My Wife and I actually love the cloth, espically with the red, and silver as the accent. Gives the car a more expensive feel I think.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Does the battery need unhooked to disable the airbag on the passenger side?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


No, the airbag is deeper, and not connected to the trim piece.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Smurf ! Even if I am happy with the material and color scheme I have . Now others can get real envolved with they're own ideas of what they would choose to look at driving down the road .


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I am hoping to replace the fabric at some point this summer. Hate that stuff.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

It is terrible! I still haven't replaced mine as I'm worried about the drama the door trim seems to bring. I just cannot keep the fabric free of dust and lint though!


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Yup, I have a how-to here: 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior/10776-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html

Here's some info on how to do the trim on the door panels: 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/59833-13-1lt-rs-synergy-rs-3.html

This is how it looks now:


----------



## Tim1968 (Jul 1, 2013)

Did you ever have any luck swapping out your dash panels? I have the light grey panels on my cruze that I was looking to swap for the fabric if you might be interested in a trade. ..lmk


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't Tim but I would definitely trade with you if they're in good shape. Just have to figure out how to remove the door panel pieces!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I am in the process of redoing my panels right now. It's a pain to rip that old fabric off. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe we should start a swap thread. I don't have fabric and want fabric. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Haven't heard back from Tim1968 yet Zach, so if you wanna trade I'm down for it. Do you have the gray panels?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Haven't heard back from Tim1968 yet Zach, so if you wanna trade I'm down for it. Do you have the gray panels?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I guess I would call them grey. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Grey it is. I will probably have time to take my panels off next Wednesday. Do you want to plan to ship each set then?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Grey it is. I will probably have time to take my panels off next Wednesday. Do you want to plan to ship each set then?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Which color is yours?

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Black. They only make solid black and the red/black sport trim.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Is there any place that sells already made panels?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Black. They only make solid black and the red/black sport trim.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yea shoot me a pm and we can work out the details. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually really like the fabric, it's different and unique. Maybe I'm odd.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ended up doing a trade with Tim1968 on these panels. The dash trim was simple, but the door panels sucked! I ended up drilling out the plastic welds to release the fabric pieces.

UPS package arrived today, so I'm working on putting them back together now. I'm going to try JB Plasticweld in lieu of the plastic welds, hopefully that'll hold everything firmly in place!

Tim and I will likely upload a 'How To' in the coming days for anyone else interested in the mod.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Are there part numbers printed on the back of the grey panels? If so, could you post them? I think it might be cool to have both and switch them out occasionally.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

There are a few numbers, but none seem to bring anything up when I do a parts search.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

This is why I love my LS. Don't get me wrong, the LT and higher trims are sexy but that dash mesh fabric stuff puts me off because I'd be afraid of tearing it.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

The mesh is very robust, you'd need to take a knife to it to tear it. I just like the look of two-tone much better, and was getting pissed off having to use a lint roller every time I'd detail the dash.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> There are a few numbers, but none seem to bring anything up when I do a parts search.


Thanks for checking.

i don't mind the cloth, and it is very durable. I am just getting bored with all black. I think I need a little contrast.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Viridian said:


> This is why I love my LS. Don't get me wrong, the LT and higher trims are sexy but that dash mesh fabric stuff puts me off because I'd be afraid of tearing it.


My Lt came with no fabric. It depends on your interior selection

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

LT's with the jet black or the jet black/sport red interior get cloth. Ones with the medium titanium get vinyl, as does the cocoa and jet black/brick leather packages.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Done!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks nice. Are the gray panels leather or vinyl?


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vinyl

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I like the cloth I wish I could I mix the exterior color with the cloth like they did with the red on some of the models.


----------



## ZOBro (Jun 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is any to replace the fabric trim with another color trim? My interior is all black and I love the fabric, but i just would like to have it blue instead.. Any ideas?!


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Did you have any luck with this @ZOBro?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Did you have any luck with this @*ZOBro*?


They have not been on this forum since Dec 2016.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok thanks @Blasirl


----------

